# Bleeding half a day, then brown discharge, so worried, 4w+3d



## dixie81

Hi!

Need some help here...
Me and my fiancé has been TTC for a couple of months and I was very excited to get a positive HPT on Monday (13dpo). 
Then yesterday when I went to the bathroom after getting to work, there was blood :( Was totally devastated but figured I was loosing it. Then it turned to brown discharge for a couple of hours, then before lunch red blood again. But since lunch yesterday its just been light brown discharge.
There weren't and lumps in the blood and it wasnt like... flushing. Was fine w/ just a pantyliner. No pain what so ever. My temp is still up. (and I still get positive HPT but I know they can stay that way for long time after m/c)
Had nothing this morning and now its just really light brown. But there...
Could my 5min rush to catch the train yesterday morning cause me to bleed some? Or is this a beginning of a m/c?
If I don't start bleeding "for real" soon (indicating a m/c) Im gonna go see a doc on Monday.
Just wanted to know if anyone out there has a similar story or an idea what this could be?!?
Please please help...
Thanks...


----------



## tiredlady

Hey dixie, how are you? try not to worry, i have had bleeding to, wasn't a lot and turned into brown old blood, i'm now 8 weeks and still having brown old blood spotting. it sounds very similar and i might guess that for you this is implantation bleeding. when the little man is trying to attach himself to your womb it causes a little bleed from 4 - 6 weeks say - look it up on the net. my problem is that my bleed is stuck in my womb so i have had a good bit of period pain where my body is trying to get rid of the blood. if you do have pain then that will be what it could be for.

my advice would be to either go to your gp and ask to be referred to the epau to have a scan at 6 weeks to check that everything is ok (for peace of mind), or to book one privately yourself. we had such trouble with our gp, they were a nightmare that i booked a private scan whilst waiting for the nhs one. the nhs one never came!!! so we went for the private one, it didnt' cost too much at all and was worth every penny. see if you can find a local place as they will also be nicer.

with my miscarriage, it happened very early on which is when implantation should be taking place and it just isn't to be and i was in excessive pain, worse then ever with loads and loads of blood.

good luck to you, let me know how you get on a the dr
r
x


----------



## dixie81

Thanks! Feeling so and so... the worse part is not that I might be miscarrying but how stupid my body is acting. Its like... I GET that Im probably having a early, natural m/c but PLEASE just bleed it out!!! I wanna try again already... I dont wanna go around having brown discharge for a week just waitng for a gush of blood... or even worse, if it stops and I find out its dead and have to have it removed chemically or something... Or its still in there and this is just something else. Hard not to think about all the time though...
Again, thank you. It helps to write about concerns and have someone nice pay attention and give a good story! Big hug and GOOD LUCK w/ your preg.!


----------



## hopeful 39er

I had a missed misscarriage in September of 2009. When I was late in my 4th week I started spotting brown. Then I had a little red. It stopped bleeding for several days and then a little spotting here and there. This went on until my eighth week of pregnancy when the Dr. said the HB stopped at 6 weeks. I know some women bleed while pregnant and everything turns out fine. I just wanted to share my story because I know you are searching for answers and I find it helpful reading other women's stories even if they are not what I want to hear. I ended up having a D&C. I am currently pregnant again. I have my first Dr. Appointment today. I know the feeling of just wanting it to be over with. I feel the same way right now. Even though I am pregnant again I can't help but feel like the same thing is going to happen. I am just trying to stay positive and let nature take it's course. If you do m/c It's nothing you did wrong. Running, sex, jumping or anything else caused this but nature. Good luck and hugs to you


----------



## baby <3 daly

dixie81 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Need some help here...
> Me and my fiancé has been TTC for a couple of months and I was very excited to get a positive HPT on Monday (13dpo).
> Then yesterday when I went to the bathroom after getting to work, there was blood :( Was totally devastated but figured I was loosing it. Then it turned to brown discharge for a couple of hours, then before lunch red blood again. But since lunch yesterday its just been light brown discharge.
> There weren't and lumps in the blood and it wasnt like... flushing. Was fine w/ just a pantyliner. No pain what so ever. My temp is still up. (and I still get positive HPT but I know they can stay that way for long time after m/c)
> Had nothing this morning and now its just really light brown. But there...
> Could my 5min rush to catch the train yesterday morning cause me to bleed some? Or is this a beginning of a m/c?
> If I don't start bleeding "for real" soon (indicating a m/c) Im gonna go see a doc on Monday.
> Just wanted to know if anyone out there has a similar story or an idea what this could be?!?
> Please please help...
> Thanks...

hello hunny hw r u feeling now??? did u go to gp??xxx


----------

